# Can't find sparkolloid anywhere!



## JDesCotes (Jan 27, 2014)

What other fining agent can I use for skeeter pee? 

My local wine shop gave me some kieselsol... Will this work? 

I also have some isokleer which is about 5 years old (from an old kit my in laws gave me). Would this work?

My local wine shop also rents a filtration machine for $5... Would it clean the SP adequately?

I live just north of Toronto, Ontario, Canada... Does anybody on here live in the area and know where to buy sparkolloid? I refuse to pay $20 shipping for a $3 purchase...


----------



## Scott (Jan 27, 2014)

Unless you are in a big hurry to drink it will clear on it's own, otherwise the kieselsol should work. Don't use the filtration system to clean the product, it's onlyl for polishing a clear wine.

good luck


----------



## cpfan (Jan 27, 2014)

JDesCotes

When I ran a Ferment on Premises (closed in 2007), I got sparkolloid from RJ Spagnols. Perhaps you can check with an RJS retailer and see if it is still available. Back then the product codes were 20584 (25g) and 20585 (250g).

It was also available from ABC Cork and appears to still be available (http://shop.abccork.com/abc-cork-store/additives/fining-additives-sparkolloid-2.html) Again find a retailer who will order it for you.

Looking through notes, I was surpised to see it on my Vineco list (code 21001).

I know that many Ontario LHBS do not like home winemakers. God luck finding one that will get it for you.

Steve


----------



## kryptonitewine (Jan 27, 2014)

Lots of Canadians on this website. Someone will be able go help you out. I'll pm a few.


----------



## JDesCotes (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm going to hit up a couple at home wine and beer shops on the way home from work tomorrow... I have quite a list in in search of... StarSan, Sparkolloid and a wine thief...


----------



## the_rayway (Jan 27, 2014)

Hey JDC, Kryptonite mentioned you're looking for some stuff!

I should be able to send you some via regular mail, I'm in Winnipeg so it's only one province over. Let me know if you find anything tomorrow, and if not, PM me with your address if you would like me to pick some up for you.


----------



## kryptonitewine (Jan 27, 2014)

That is exactly what makes this site so awesome. Thanks ray!!!


----------



## JDesCotes (Jan 28, 2014)

Found a place... Was $1.99 an ounce. Picked up a few packets!


----------



## JDesCotes (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks anyways for the offer!


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 28, 2014)

I would use super kleer..If i had some sparkoloid left, I would give to you. I dont use it anymore.


----------

